
I have an idea, should I quit my full-time job to build a startup? - gauravphoenix
https://gauravkumar.blog/2017/08/27/I-have-an-idea-should-I-quit-my-full-time-job-to-build-a-startup.html
======
dotcoma
If:

1- you're solving a REAL problem; 2- you have the skills and/or the contacts

Then: Maybe.

If not: no, no way.

